# Embalming fluid bottle



## YAKCHIK (May 4, 2014)

Hi,
I have an old clear glass bottle embossed with "CHAMPION CONCENTRATED EMBALMING FLUID CHAMPION CHEMICAL CO, SPRINGFIELD OHIO. Anyone know WHAT THE CHEMICAL INSIDE was. THE CORK IS STILL IN
thanksdj
any idea of value if any


----------



## sunrunner (May 4, 2014)

formaldehyde,with a little silver nightrat.1890s to 1920s.


----------



## 2find4me (May 4, 2014)

In the regular size and without a label I would say $5-$10 depending on condition.EBAY


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 14, 2014)

I have some (5 or 5) from an old building I had.  I guess I better put them up for sale.  RED M.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 14, 2014)

I agree with sunrunner but maybe without the silver part. You did say cork, right? Now we need whether it's machine made or not and a picture.From the company a short history HERE


----------

